# 37 gallon malawi/vic african cichlids



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

5 nyererei (lake victoria)
4 electric yellows
8 aceii 
i think 2 of the electric yellows might be male, possibly even 3, so im looking for more females.
the nyererei's are just starting to get a bit of color now, by the looks of it... 3 of them are male as well, 2 female. One of the males has more of a yellow/goldish tint. theyre extremely fast, way faster than the other mbuna ive kept in the past... and have huge mouths, the largest male has actually eaten 2 of the smallest aceii before so now they stick to the rocks. (it takes him hours to digest them, the tailfin hangs out his mouth for the first hour or two) look really close in the pic below and you'll see. that was a week ago.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
this is the biggest male nyererei, a week later.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the male yellow labs (at least i think the forefront one is male, hes acting like instead of bold black he's got some blue)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the left one is the female, the one in the rocks im not sure about its still little.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
this nyererei pic came out kinda dark :/ 
this pic is from before when i had lotsa aceii babies


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

heres my snail, Slimer: (what the hell is he doing???)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

is it me? or can i not see the pictures


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

fixed 
i dont know why some pics are larger than the others


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

changed everything to thumbnails so it doesnt take up 2 screens at 1920x1200 res


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

possible tubes down???


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

new pic! my nyererei is starting to show some colors!
any guesses as to which island hes from?


and here are 2 females, nyererei and yellow lab, enjoying the salad bar


----------

